# new riding area



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

Going to a new area in the morning, going for a day ride, don't know how many miles i, said 60 while go maybe more ,first time going their they haven't been opened long, its a private atv park. http://burningrockwv.com/


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

checked out the site, looks like fun. let us know how it goes for sure. take pics while you're there and share with us if they're worthy!


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

went thier had a good time, cost to much for what they have. but they have a nich just not for me


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

heres 2 pics


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

nother


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

shale + mud = flat tire


----------



## chemoman23 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats ice not shale


----------

